
Show HN: Datapad – A Notebook for Your Data - cruso
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/datapad-know-your-numbers/id1494625774
======
cruso
Hey HN community!

I'm Cem and I'm the maker of Datapad. ANY feedback is welcome!

I've been a Product Manager for over 8 years now, and had a simple problem:

There are no apps where I can store & search ALL my data. Many of us forget
our numbers at the time of need. Datapad aims to solve this problem.

The app lets you easily search & make calculations with your numbers.

PLEASE let me know what you think

